# Can anyone tell me what kind of tortoise this is?



## Lucysmama (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello! This is Lucy. We are not sure what kind of tortoise she is and would really love to know so that we can give her everything she needs and wants! Thank you so much!


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi and welcome,
Can you post some more pics from different angles and include the plastron?
I'm sure more knowledgeable members will be along to help you soon.
When you know for sure there are caresheets in the species specific section which will help you with correct care immensely.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 23, 2021)

Desert tortoise


----------



## Flanman (Mar 23, 2021)

Lucysmama said:


> Hello! This is Lucy. We are not sure what kind of tortoise she is and would really love to know so that we can give her everything she needs and wants! Thank you so much!



This is a very young sulcata (~1 y.o.) or a Mojave Desert Tortoise.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Mar 23, 2021)

Definitely not a sulcata.. sulcata dont have nuchal scutes


----------



## Flanman (Mar 23, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Definitely not a sulcata.. sulcata dont have nuchal scutes


I didn't even notice the front scute was seperate, image loaded in bad quality for me


----------



## Ray--Opo (Mar 23, 2021)

Flanman said:


> I didn't even notice the front scute was seperate, image loaded in bad quality for me


I made that mistake before. Definitely a DT.


----------



## Lucysmama (Mar 23, 2021)

I added a few more pictures after her bath. Thank you to everyone that has answered so far. We appreciate it.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 23, 2021)

Where did you get it?


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2021)

Here is the care info:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





Most of the care info you find will be old and wrong.


----------



## Lucysmama (Mar 23, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Where did you get it?


My sons teenage friend said his dad got it from a show. They didn’t know how to take care of her at all and she was almost dead. They told us that they were going to throw her away so we went and got her immediately. This is a pic of her when we got there to pick her up. I looked up just general tortoise care and we had an 80 gallon tank setup from my beardie that passed away recently. So we have her in there with proper heating and uvb BUT we’ve been only giving her collard greens. So that is why I’m here. I’d love to know what kind of tortoise she is so I can ensure she gets the proper nutrition. Thank you


----------



## Lucysmama (Mar 23, 2021)

Tom said:


> Here is the care info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 23, 2021)

Lucysmama said:


> My sons teenage friend said his dad got it from a show. They didn’t know how to take care of her at all and she was almost dead. They told us that they were going to throw her away so we went and got her immediately. This is a pic of her when we got there to pick her up. I looked up just general tortoise care and we had an 80 gallon tank setup from my beardie that passed away recently. So we have her in there with proper heating and uvb BUT we’ve been only giving her collard greens. So that is why I’m here. I’d love to know what kind of tortoise she is so I can ensure she gets the proper nutrition. Thank you
> View attachment 321648


Desert tortoise, I think!


----------



## Grace-Sophia (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks like a Desert to me too @harrythetortoise!


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 24, 2021)

It's a little tortoise.

Jamie






ps - probably also a desert tortoise, as others have said


----------



## Lucysmama (Mar 24, 2021)

jsheffield said:


> It's a little tortoise.
> 
> Jamie
> 
> ...


She is definitely a tiny baby


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 24, 2021)

Lucysmama said:


> My sons teenage friend said his dad got it from a show. They didn’t know how to take care of her at all and she was almost dead. They told us that they were going to throw her away so we went and got her immediately. This is a pic of her when we got there to pick her up. I looked up just general tortoise care and we had an 80 gallon tank setup from my beardie that passed away recently. So we have her in there with proper heating and uvb BUT we’ve been only giving her collard greens. So that is why I’m here. I’d love to know what kind of tortoise she is so I can ensure she gets the proper nutrition. Thank you
> View attachment 321648


So glad you rescued him. You'll get all the up to date advice you need here to make him healthy and happy .


----------



## Lucysmama (Mar 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> So glad you rescued him. You'll get all the up to date advice you need here to make him healthy and happy .


Thank you so much!


----------

